# Anti-Virus Program



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you use antivirus programs on your phones? If so what do you recommend?

-MotoDX Rocking CM7


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Negative. I'm not sure if anyone knows this or not, but I can tell you that based on what I've read, using those antivirus programs causes it disable to firewall in place by the carrier (at least for verizon) . Personally, I think they are secure enough, and adding AV is jus asking for a slower phone. I have the DX too with CM7...


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats what I was worried about. Slowing the phone down. I keep reading about these new Android Viruses though and it go me wondering what everyone else thought. Thanks Patrick


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't use an AV that could be labeled as one. I use ALYac. It doesn't scan or open any paths when downloading anything. What it does is check for anything you have in your device against a database of what they have. It tells you the dev security level along with the app security of what Apps you have it your device. It's passive not aggressive and only runs when you open it. Has many other features but the malware scan is the primary reason for me to use it.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I was told that most viruses use some sort of exploit to get into your system, bassically rooting your phone , so if your already rooted it doesn't do anything. Not sure how accurate that is though

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

well i guess its only a matter of time before viruses become an issue on the android OS. Hopefully devs and the link can keep on top of issues as they happen or prevent them in the first place if possible. the ALYac has a 4.6 rating....so sounds good thanks for the tip on that.

cheers


----------

